# Who says you can't shoot BH 209 in a sidelock?



## GAHUNTER60 (Sep 27, 2012)

Found this on youtube.  I'm impressed!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 27, 2012)

That's like sayin you can't use a sub in a flintlock..  It can be done if you want to go thru the trouble of doing a duplex load.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 27, 2012)

Or you can try to use something like this (allows usage of 209 primers rather than #11s).

http://www.warrencustomoutdoor.com/mag-spark.html


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 27, 2012)

thats my video and i did try that warren mag spark adapter, it ripped open after the 7th shot. Apparently the shop that makes them added an extra thread on for the cva 6-1mm nipple threads and made it extremely weak. So if you shoot a gun that uses the 6-1mm threads, make sure you see if they fixed that problem or not. The other thread patterns seem ok to use.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sounds like there's some bodacious thunder in the background of that video.

If you had waited much longer, you would not have needed a cap to set off the charge.  Just stick one finger in the air and  another on top of the nipple.


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 29, 2012)

lol it did have my neck hair rising up a few times, especially when the lightning would crack out from the sky.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Sep 30, 2012)

I've got a question or two:  

One -- Why American Pioneer as a primer charge, and why 5 grains?  I have been thinking about trying exactly what you did, only I was planning on using 10 grains of FFFg because I know it ignites easily and am afraid that 5 grains will get lost in the ignition chamber.  I don't know anything about American Pioneer, other than it gets crappy reviews for velocity and shot consistancy, and looks like pea gravel. (judging by your group, 5 grains, apparently, is not enough to affect accuracy)

Two -- Have you ever tried to ignite the Blackhorn without the primer charge?  Just wondering how much difference there is in ignition time , or will it ignite at all?

Three -- Your group is very impressive.  Is your CVA as accurate with any other powder?  Also, how is your clean up with this setup vs. 777 or other real or substitute black powder?


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 30, 2012)

duplexing loads can be very dangerous. I contacted Western Powders before hand and they said the 5 grain JSG booster charge had very little affect other than providing instant ignition. I think 10gr might be a bit much IMO.

Yes, the cap popped and no powder went off. BH209 needs a hot 209 primer to set it off. #11 with a smaller booster charge under the nipple helps get the BH209 set off. #11 will not ignite BH209 at all. You'd have better luck rubbing 2 sticks together to make sure before having a #11 cap ignite bh209.

Accurate with Pyrodex RS, 80-90gr,  Powerbelt Aerotip in 295gr or 250gr Aerolite Powerbelt. 250-320gr REAL, with 70gr Pyrodex RS and lubed wad, 70gr pyrodex rs with 370gr maxiball and lubed wad.

If using BH209, use an oil based solvent, swab the bore clean and then you can actually go and do the soapy water deal to clean out the bolster.


----------

